# Using an adapter with a higher voltage than the laptop requires



## alynee2002 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello guys, thanks in adance. I don't know if this is the right place for this post but I'll try.
I have a notebook, toshiba satellite l305d-s5934, and its adapter is not working anymore for some reason I don't know yet.
My brother has a toshiba notebook, a different type, but its adapter fits in mine perfectly.
I'd like to know if i can use his adapter which is 20 voltz in my laptop that requires a 19 voltz adapter.
Thanks a lot
Alynee


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The extra 1 V will not affect anything, it should work fine. I'd get the proper adapter, but this will work in a pinch.


----------



## alynee2002 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You will also need to double check two things:

1) Make sure that the voltage polarities (+ and -) of the new adapter's plug is the same as the old one. A reversed connection could smoke the adapter and or the notebook

2) Make sure that the current rating (in Amps) of the new adapter is the same or a little bit higher than the old adapter. A lower rating may not allow the battery to charge while operating the notebook.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Good points Chuck, and I agree 100%.


----------



## atnerzig (Aug 12, 2010)

if it works its great but really should have the right one for you specific computer. you could buy one on ebay for about 10$ free shipping.


----------

